# My loft/coop



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

*Attached are pictures of where we started, where we are and where we are going in the pigeon keeping hobby.*

This picture is the first coop I built. I had no idea what I was doing, and basically, built a rabbit hutch with nesting boxes on the back. I already added box perches, and covered the top, and will be enclosing the sides and half of the front. I will add a "second story" onto this coop with additional nesting boxes and perches. I also will add a four foot by eight foot by six foot high fly pen to the front of this coop.

View attachment 16230


This picture is the kit box I built last weekend. It has space for twenty to twenty-five birds. Right now, there is a hinged dowel top on the "landing cage" on the front. I will be removing the dowel top and replacing it with a drop trap.

View attachment 16231


This is my future project. I built it a few years ago as a playhouse for the kids, and they have pretty much outgrown it. It is 8 feet by 10 feet, including the three foot by eight foot front porch. I will screen the front porch as a small fly pen. I've already drawn plans to divide the interior into two separate seven foot by three foot areas for keeping two different types of pigeons.

View attachment 16232


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ptras,
Wow, great job  I like it. I'm no expert on lofts,but just wanted to say great effort. your 'kit box' looks cool but maybe 20~25 is too many for that area. Might want to consider heavier mesh wire for the front of your 'coop'. Wish you good luck and happy times with your birds, peace, YaSin


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

YaSin11 said:


> Ptras,
> Wow, great job  I like it. I'm no expert on lofts,but just wanted to say great effort. your 'kit box' looks cool but maybe 20~25 is too many for that area. Might want to consider heavier mesh wire for the front of your 'coop'. Wish you good luck and happy times with your birds, peace, YaSin


The screen on the front of the coop is temporary. I will be moving the door to the center for easier access, and will cover the remainder. It seems that the birds prefer their privacy  The rest of it is done in 1/2 inch hardware cloth.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks great---Time to start building another kit Box


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Looks great---Time to start building another kit Box


Why? You gonna send me some more birds?


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Looks great---Time to start building another kit Box


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

YaSin11 said:


> Ptras,
> Wow, great job  I like it. I'm no expert on lofts,but just wanted to say great effort. your 'kit box' looks cool but maybe 20~25 is too many for that area. Might want to consider heavier mesh wire for the front of your 'coop'. Wish you good luck and happy times with your birds, peace, YaSin


I came up with the 20-25 bird estimate like this;There are eighteen 16" by 12" box perches inside the box (see picture), and two shelves in the "eaves" of the loft that are ~30" long by ~8" tall. I figure each of the shelves is good to roost two to three birds. That comes to 18 in the box perches and 4 to 6 on the shelves for a total of 22 to 24 birds, even if none of them share box perches. I am actually trying to get ten more birds to add to my two young birds for that kit box, which will then give me a kit of twelve for my first training attempt.

View attachment 16237


Also, today I built another set of nesting boxes to go onto the second level of the coop. It will be painted tomorrow, and then I will start the coop expansion. The coop is currently 4' long by 2' deep by 32" high. After the expansion, it will be 4' by 2' by 64" high. The current nesting box setup has four 12" by 12" boxes. The new one has three 14" by 16" boxes. I will be enclosing all sides of the coop with the exception of the front. On the front, I'll be moving the door to the middle for easier access, and will enclose each side.

View attachment 16238


----------

